# Seamaster Cosmic and Geneve



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

What is the difference? I have seen them with the same case and I guess movement. So what defines each name?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the only cosmic I have owned had a case that you had to open with a special tool, which wiser people told me you might have to disguard and use an airline to blow the case apart with compressed air

Never bought another, but like the Geneve's


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

This is anything but fact, and most likely more heresay, however I have read that Geneve relates to it's manufacturing origins (kind of like with cheddar cheese etc). Why so many other brands also sell Geneve branded watches.

Chances are it is wrong, but it's the only explanation i've read 

Perhaps it is a nod towards past records won at the Geneva observatory etc, put on watches as a sign of accolade/heritage.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> This is anything but fact, and most likely more heresay, however I have read that Geneve relates to it's manufacturing origins (kind of like with cheddar cheese etc). Why so many other brands also sell Geneve branded watches.
> 
> Chances are it is wrong, but it's the only explanation i've read
> 
> Perhaps it is a nod towards past records won at the Geneva observatory etc, put on watches as a sign of accolade/heritage.


 So you think it's just a case of badge engineering then?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hugh is mostly right. Omega used to manufacture a fairly upmarket line of dress watches at a factory in Geneva which were of decent quality. That factory closed sometime in the late 60s, around '69 if memory serves. After that the name was dumbed down onto lesser quality pieces until it was subsumed into the DeVille range in the early 70s and lost altogether. Basically a post war omega up to 68/69 marked Geneve will have been made there are should he decent, beyond that they vary in quality.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not know all the facts I think Padded has said it...as is.

I do know the early Geneve are the higher quality watches and therefore more sought after and collected.

Cheers Martin


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks guys... it kind of makes sense but the F300 series are all going to be of equal quality I would presume?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes in that case it will mostly be marketing and model differentiation. I have both seamaster and Geneve marked f300s (both from the 70s) which are very different designs, though presumably the Seamaster variants were at least moderately water resistant: both have case back and crown gaskets though I think. There were also Constellation branded ones too but other than a posh caseback I am not sure what else they offered, certainly not a better movement. Consider the Hummers as a special case, a wonderful evolutionary dead end where the normal Omega sub branding meant little.

I adore my F300 Geneve. At 40mm it is a decent modern size and I am in the process of spending rather more than I should to get it just the way I want it as I know I won't be flipping it any time soon.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

What does De Ville mean then?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Umm 'of the town' :toot:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Padders said:


> Constellation branded ones too but other than a posh caseback I am not sure what else they offered, certainly not a better movement.


 I think the Constellation model started out as automatic Chronometers, so they are higher quality than standard Omega's

Cheers Martin


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

martinzx said:


> I think the Constellation model started out as automatic Chronometers, so they are higher quality than standard Omega's
> 
> Cheers Martin


 I am fully aware of that but my point was directed at question regarding the differences between the various f300 designs variously branded Geneve, Seanaster Connie etc, in my opinion not a lot. I agree that it was normal Omega practice to put Connie at the top of the pile and often to use higher grade movements, at least until the 70s anyhow.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Padders said:


> I am fully aware of that but my point was directed at question regarding the differences between the various f300 designs, in my opinion not a lot. I agree that it was normal Omega practice to put Connie at the top of the pile and often to use higher grade movements, at least until the 70s anyhow.


 Sure, no offence intended :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

martinzx said:


> Sure, no offence intended :thumbsup:


 And surely none taken :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

martinzx said:


> Sure, no offence intended :thumbsup:





Padders said:


> And surely none taken :thumbsup:


 I do like being in the polite section :thumbsup: away from all the riff raff :yes:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Quite so my dear chap. But then I find that Gentlemen will naturally gravitate towards talk of Omegas.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is my Cosmic, which is a front loader. 1962 vintage, Cal. 752, Nr. 31 962 632. Keeps accurate time.










Mike


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

great thread this,thanks all,in particular the good padders,have collected Omega's for some years but have been pleased to learn much from this thread that i did not know,cheers greasemonkey.


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> the only cosmic I have owned had a case that you had to open with a special tool, which wiser people told me you might have to disguard and use an airline to blow the case apart with compressed air
> 
> Never bought another, but like the Geneve's


 Does this mean Cosmics should be avoided, or at best approached with caution, due to potential service/repair issues?

Mark


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I believe that the Geneve originated as a celebration of the outstanding results achieved in the Geneve observatory trials of 1953. Omega produced a watch called Geneve which in the mid to late 1950s was second only to the Constellation in the marketing line up and above the Seamaster.

I have one - a glorious 18 kt rose gold example with a solid rose gold dial










Later on in the 1960s the Geneve model was 'repositioned' as the 'entry level' Omega and as a result was much lower spec


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

aroma said:


> I believe that the Geneve originated as a celebration of the outstanding results achieved in the Geneve observatory trials of 1953. Omega produced a watch called Geneve which in the mid to late 1950s was second only to the Constellation in the marketing line up and above the Seamaster.
> 
> I have one - a glorious 18 kt rose gold example with a solid rose gold dial
> 
> ...


 Thanks to all for the info... I guess a Cosmic and a Genève are on the watch list to complete the set :thumbsup: Since I have two Seamasters and a basic quartz (still hopeful it can be repaired :yes: )


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> Thanks to all for the info... I guess a Cosmic and a Genève are on the watch list to complete the set :thumbsup: Since I have two Seamasters and a basic quartz (still hopeful it can be repaired :yes: )


 There are a few Geneve styles to pick from these are all marked Geneve (there is a Seamaster Geneve to 2nd from left ) not sure about Cosmics as i haven't got one , all i know is they are front loaders which has put me off a little , having said that the Dynamic is a front loader , but i just love the shape of the Dynamics .


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

andyclient said:


> There are a few Geneve styles to pick from these are all marked Geneve (there is a Seamaster Geneve to 2nd from left ) not sure about Cosmics as i haven't got one , all i know is they are front loaders which has put me off a little , having said that the Dynamic is a front loader , but i just love the shape of the Dynamics .


 Lovely line up :thumbsup: . A tv or square dial and case such as the l/h Genève is definitely on the watch list. A dynamic would be nice for fun :yes: .


----------

